# Tetra species



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi, I'm looking for information as to which species of tetra would be the best for a tank that I'm in the process of setting up. It's a 20 gallon that is/will be heavily planted with eco-complete for substrate. As of right now I haven't decided if one species of fish would be best or several. I'm also thinking of adding shrimp to the tank early this summer.

Along with suggestions of fish, I'm also looking for how many I should add to this tank. thanks for the ideas and suggestions!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ahhh yea i feel your pain. I had to choose some tetras for my 55 gal the other day. Harlequin rasboras, rummy nose tetras, cardinals, black neon tetras, and bleeding heart tetras are all good choices. Several species can look nice since they all school together. But ultimately the horrible hard choice is yours. I ended up getting 7 rummy nose and 12 black neon tetras, and might get some harlequin rasboras and 2 angels later on.

You could get a nice school of 12-20 small tetras, but i wouldnt add more fish after that.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My favorite Tetra is the Rummynose, a little sensitive in the beginning but very hardy once accumulated. I also like the Glow lights and Gold Tetras. 

If you will be adding other fish I would go with a small school of 6-8. If not, then you could double the amount.

Be careful when mixing shrimp with fish, because the shrimp may become snacks.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

If I add a couple of different species of Tetras, is there a problem with schooling? Will they stay in separate schools or merge into one big one?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

most liekly they will school among themselves...
unless they are so close in resemblence to each other you cant really tell the difference without looking hard.. e.g. the 3 different species of "rummynoses" out there, all of which are fake except for 1.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I would personally get more of one type of schooling fish instead of getting a couple different kinds. Like ranmasatome said, they stick with their own kind.

I would say that you could comfortably have around 10 smaller Tetra's (whichever you like the best) and maybe a group of 4 or so Cory's too. I can't ever leave those Cory's out of the equation.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I would suggest 13 or so black neon tetras or harliquin rasboras with a small group(about 3) of oto's. Maybe a few corys for the bottom too.


----------



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

I've got 5 black neons and 2 rummynose that school together. rather odd but it works for me.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

you may also want to consider pencil fish. I love them, they are beautiful and a nice change from the ever so common tetra. They stay small and have that nice body shape similar to a rummy nose. Though they can be harder to find They are a great choice, I have a school of 12 in my 75 gallon right now..... I like them so much I am breeding them to add more, hope to end up with around 40 or so in the end


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Here's are a few choices. 
http://www.pbase.com/ebn/tetras&page=all

http://www.pbase.com/ebn/rasboras


----------



## lljdma06 (Sep 11, 2005)

If you are just interested in tetras, there are a few species that are often over-looked but would be a great fish to include in a 20g setup. I personally like serpae tetras, not the long-finned kind, just regular serpaes. Under the right conditions, their color is just spectacular, a warm salmon-red with black and white accents, which will complement the dense green of a planted tank. They are a semi-agressive tetra but would make a lovely species tank for a 20g, being not as bulky as the black widow tetra. Bottom dwellers for such a tank would be the more robust of the pygmy corydoras, Corydoras habrosus. Corydora pygmaeus may be a tad too small for the boisterous serpaes. A groups of 10 serpaes with 6 habrosus would make a lovely active tank. Pristella tetras are also very beautiful, more peaceful and less colorful, but under the proper lighting, their subtle shades can be quite compelling. When I stock a tank with schooling fish, I generally believe the fewer the species the better. I'd rather see one school of say 12-14 individuals, than two different schools of six apiece. It looks better, but that's only my opinion. Good luck with your fish choices. I know how you feel. In June, I have to stock no less than 4 tanks, a 20g among them. I keep changing my mind! 

Have a great day,

llj


----------

